# Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp cho người Việt Nam đang ở nước ngoài



## dichvuvisagap.com (31 Tháng năm 2021)

Newyouth Tourism cung cấp *dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* cho người Việt Nam đang ở nước ngoài nhanh, thủ tục đơn giản và giá rẻ. Chúng tôi nhận làm *phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* và số 1 vui lòng liên hệ Viber, Zalo 0966.089.350






Bạn là người Việt Nam đang sinh sống và làm việc ở nước ngoài cần *phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* để bổ sung vào hồ sơ xin visa định cư, hồ sơ xin nhập quốc tịch, hồ sơ lao động, mua bán nhà đất, kết hôn,…có thể sử dụng *dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* của chúng tôi. Thay vì khách hàng phải bay về Việt Nam để tiến hành *thủ tục cấp phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2*, bạn hãy liên hệ nhanh đến *dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* của chúng tôi để sở hữu ngay phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 nhanh chóng.



*QUY TRÌNH LÀM PHIẾU LÝ LỊCH TƯ PHÁP NHƯ SAU:

- Bước 1:* Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ chị Minh An qua Viber, Zalo, Mobile +84.966.089.350 hoặc Email: nguyenhanhminhan87@gmail.com để được tư vấn chi tiết.

*- Bước 2:* Gửi bản scan hộ chiếu mới nhất đến emai, zalo, viber theo thông tin nêu trên.

*- Bước 3:* Nhân viên Newyouth Tourism sẽ thay mặt quý khách tiến hành thủ tục, hồ sơ làm Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp.

*- Bước 4:* Khi có kết quả chúng tôi sẽ thông báo ngay cho quý khách. Tiếp theo, Nhân viên Newyouth Tourism sẽ tiến hành dịch thuật và hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự (nếu quý khách có yêu cầu).

*- Bước 5:* Gửi bản scan Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp đến email của Khách Hàng.

*- Bước 6:* Chuyển phát quốc tế đến địa chỉ của khách hàng ở nước ngoài (nếu quý khách có yêu cầu, chúng tôi hoàn toàn không tính phí dịch vụ ở khâu này)

*Xin lưu ý:* trong một vài trường hợp, nơi tiếp nhận hồ sơ chỉ cần nhận bản scan Lý Lịch Tư Pháp (không nhất thiết bản chính) nên quý khách cần liên hệ với nơi tiếp nhận hồ sơ làm rõ yêu cầu này.



*HỒ SƠ LÀM PHIẾU LÝ LỊCH TƯ PHÁP:*

- Bản scan hộ chiếu mới nhất của khách hàng.

- Thông tin gia đình (cha,mẹ, vợ/chồng) để điền đơn xin phiếu lý lịch tư pháp.



*Mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Ms. Minh An – Viber, Zalo, Mobile +84.966.089.350 – Email: nguyenhanhminhan87@gmail.com

Mrs. Hạnh – Viber, Zalo, Mobile +84.903.709.178 – Email: hanhnewyouth@gmail.com



Hoặc liên hệ đến văn phòng công ty:

*CÔNG TY TNHH TMDV DU LỊCH THANH NIÊN MỚI*

212/29 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Phường 12, Quận Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (gần ngã tư Bảy Hiền)

Điện thoại: 028.62923422 - +84.988.512.577

Email: support@visavietnam.net.vn

Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp,


----------



## dichvuvisagap.com (9 Tháng sáu 2021)

Bạn là người Việt Nam đang sinh sống và làm việc ở nước ngoài cần *phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* để bổ sung vào hồ sơ xin visa định cư, hồ sơ xin nhập quốc tịch, hồ sơ lao động, mua bán nhà đất, kết hôn,…có thể sử dụng *dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* của chúng tôi. Thay vì khách hàng phải bay về Việt Nam để tiến hành *thủ tục cấp phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2*, bạn hãy liên hệ nhanh đến *dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* của chúng tôi để sở hữu ngay phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 nhanh chóng.


----------

